

The Met and Other Museums Adapt to the Digital Age - diodorus
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/arts/artsspecial/the-met-and-other-museums-adapt-to-the-digital-age.html

======
AndrewKemendo
I'm excited to see that museums are going to start integrating AR into their
displays. There are some really easy implementations there which have the
ability to create some awesome user experiences.

